# Advice on A6 2.5 TDi, looking to buy one



## aeroelastic (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all 

I need a bigger car (have a Bora at the moment) and I am going to look at an A6 2.5TDi Quattro (2001) in the next few days. Having owing a petrol, could I get any advice from you guys about checking a TDi? 

What should I look for? What symptoms do failing Turbo have? 

Anything else that I should pay attention to? How do I test if the Quattro system is working? 

Thanks in advance. I am based in the UK by the way.


----------

